# smoked picante sauce w qview



## erain (May 15, 2009)

Smoked Picante Sauce
8 tomatoes, halved
1 large onion, chunked
2 jalepenos, seeds and ribs removed
2 anehiems, seeds and ribs removed
olive oil
1-5 oz can V8, prefer spicy
1 lime, juiced
fresh cilantro to taste
1 tea. sea salt
1 tea. CBP

put tomatoes, onions, and peppers in ziplock, add a little oil, CBP, sea salt and shake to get oil, pepper, salt distributed evenly. put on smoker.

 i left on smoke for approx 1.5 hours.

remove tomato skins and let all cool in fridge for a bit. add veggies and cilantro to food processor and while pulsing add the lime juice and some V8. process till it looks right for your taste.

thks for cking out my pix


----------



## morkdach (May 15, 2009)

wow now that looks good did ya put in on anything or just chips and sauce.


----------



## erain (May 15, 2009)

originally made it to use just as a topping for fajitas, but we did finish it off with corn chips.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 15, 2009)

That looks great. I will need to try that one.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 15, 2009)

Definately gonna try this one when the peppers and tomatoes are ripe. Thanks for posting!

Best,
Trout


----------



## desertlites (May 15, 2009)

cinco de mayo was last week bud-thats a good sounding picant'e-


----------



## fire it up (May 15, 2009)

That looks amazing Erain, thanks for posting!  Definitely going to make this when the garden is in full swing.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Love me some picante sauce.  Nice job


----------



## ronp (May 16, 2009)

Nice job, thanks fo sharing.


----------



## the dude abides (May 16, 2009)

What else can be said?  That is sweet looking and a tasty recipie too.  Points for this as well.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Wicked! Going to try this one!

Question though: What are anehiems? I've never seen or heard of them up here in Canada. Is there something else that can be used as a replacement? I'd love to give this one a whirl this weekend.


----------



## rivet (Jul 9, 2009)

YOWZA! Good looking stuff, erain! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Daggone well done, and another kind o' salsa I am going to make. Thanks for the idea and the post, much appreciated During the summer with all the fresh stuff outta the garden, this is what we love to make.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Found some Anehiemes tonight! So please disregard my "replacement pepper" question. 

Looks like an early next week treat in the making.


----------

